# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Black ants in ceiling

## JB

I've got a fair few small black ants in the ceiling; can't see any large nests up there but they are obviously pretty well settled in. Is this likely to be a problem? The only effect I notice is the dropping of some ant dirt (and is that wood shavings mixed with it?) through a few holes in the ceilng. I've been generoulsly supplying them with Ant Rid but they've gone off it.

----------


## Ashore

There is a product called ant-rid by combat , these baits work on the old take it back to the nest and kill the lot, take 5-6 weeks to work but I have had good results with it , you get it at coles etc 
Rgds

----------


## Jacksin

I had them in my shed and by the time I got around to treating them they had multiplied many times over, creating a hell of a job to clean them out. So IMHO I would get rid of them ASAP.

----------


## Bluegum

You could also try a product called coopex which is a pyrethroid (spelling?) based product.  Comes in a powder which you mix in water or can use as is from the packet.  I have used it extensivly and had good results. I spray around the house with it a couple of times a year.  Other than that perhaps a pestie may be the next best step.:eek:

----------


## ozwinner

I was told by an ex Qlder that if you have black ants, you dont get white ants. 
I would prefer the black ants. 
Al :confused:

----------


## Cliff Rogers

> I've got a fair few small black ants in the ceiling; can't see any large nests up there but they are obviously pretty well settled in. Is this likely to be a problem? .....

  Rusty, I just checked your location. 
Think about this....
What is the life span of a black ant?
How long is it since it rained down there? 
I reckon they might be scared witless.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Harry72

> I was told by an ex Qlder that if you have black ants, you dont get white ants. 
> I would prefer the black ants. 
> Al :confused:

  Yep... once you got rid of the black ants call in the white ant inspector!

----------


## Buzza

Try tempting these black ants of yours with a tiny piece of meat, such a freshly killed spider or such. If they devour it, they are meat eaters, and they may have found something to eat in your roof cavity. This could be freshly hatched birds or baby possums that have died and been rejected by the mother. If so, they will leave once the source of protein has been used up. 
I bred canaries for a while, but the ants defeated me as the hatchlings were attacked overnight with the little devils climbing up five feet and carrying away the flesh. I once saw them way up in a roof cavity taking away a dead possum as well. They leave nothing to waste, and even cart off fingernail and toe nail clippings. 
Sadly though, if I were you, I'd have to look at my bank balance twice, and then call the pest exterminators in to check for the white termites. :Frown:

----------


## JB

Thanks for the replies. I definitely don't have white ants as well, but am not sure about the theory that black ants = no white ants. I've seen both cohabiting in buildings and timber, and have observed the black ants cart off and presumably eat the white ants eggs, but I suspect not to the extent that the white ants are eliminated. 
I don't think there are any dead animals up there, as I've noticed the black ants for about six months now and I suspect they would have run out of dead animal by now. I am curious as to what thye live on though, and just want to be sure that it isn't some essential part of the house structure:eek:

----------


## China

Have a good look in your roof the black ants may well be traelling up there to attack termites

----------


## Grahame Collins

Leave the little critters alone.Live with them Ok! They are the most effective form of white ant control.
We spent months killing the black ones and did not notice their replacement- the white ones. 
That was about $4000 ago and I have not done all the white damage repairs yet. 
Grahame

----------


## Cliff Rogers

I still reckon it will just be the rain.  :Smilie:

----------


## woodsprite

Had extensive termite problem in the house a few years back. The exterminator guy told us that black ants move in after the termites have gone - something to do with enjoying the residue that termites leave while they are chewing the house down. Which may explain why termites and blackies sometimes enjoy co-habiting. Having said that, we have had the first few black ants entering the house again, after a few days of warmish weather - might also be a seasonal thing? 
A few drops of the liquid Ant Rid on ant trails virtually eliminated last summer's black ants. Good luck!

----------


## barn

black ants will get into your power points, light switches etc and stop them working, It happens in my house and others. They will also get into your kitchen - free food for all, yippee. 
I have never been able to stop them totaly but they can be controled ( like rats and mice) with anything and everything that you can find. Declare war and don't stop because they won't 
Black ants travel to the closest, highest point to launch there flying new queens on to a new and prosperous life in your neighbours back yard- the brave new world. 
There is a non stop battle going on between the black (the baddies) and the white (the baddies) ants - full on stuff.

----------


## mic-d

I'm with you Cliff :Smilie:    It's suprising how often the ants seem to do a better job than the weather men.  Black ants preventing white ants is an old rumour with little basis.  I've seen black ants living in old termite damage, I've seen black ants eat termites after I've opened up some tracks and I've also seen the same termites seal the tracks up and go on their merry way.  But the black ants that were in our house did nothing to stop the termites in our bathroom :Frown:    I don't know how many jobs I've done on pergolas and decks, soffits etc where the ants are simply incubating a batch of eggs, somewhere safe and out of the rain... that they seem to know is coming.  When they get on top of me and I feel they are taking liberties I hit them with the chemspray. 
CHeers
Michael

----------


## woodsprite

The black ants have started to come out of hiding here. Warm weather, a bit of rain about, they love it. The best place in our house for them is the base for my electric jug! This is one of those types that you sit the jug on the base and when the water is boiled you can lift the jug from the powered base (cordless jug???) Anyway, they little beggars love to nest in the base. I can sometimes see a littel trail of them bringing eggs in and planting them in the base. My remedy: when I see them them I rub a few drops of peppermint essential oil onto the jug base, and on the bench top under the base. This seems to deter them for a few weeks until the oil odour is all gone. Have to do a similar thing in the pantry - I put a few drops of oil on a tissue and leave the tissue on the floor of the pantry - it keeps them out for a few weeks - then I replenish the oil  - if I remember.:confused: 
God moves in mysterious ways, and I am sure he has a place for black ants in the overall scheme - but I have a bit of difficulty seeing it. But then, the ants were here first, and will still be here long after we are gone as a species!

----------


## ernknot

I hit them with the Ant-Rid. They seem to prefer the kitchen. The little buggers send scouts to see what's about. Once I see them I go out and see where they congregate and give them a drop or two of the antrid. Sometimes mix it with honey. They fall over themselves to get to it.

----------

